# Motorway Dump Sites & Big Pitch Suggestions



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Does anyone know if tourist coach dump sites exist at motorway service areas -- both UK and Continent. A coach driver said in the UK they are marked with a "T", but we have yet to see any on earlier recon missions with a car. Is there a map or list somewhere?

Also, any recommendations for campgrounds in the UK in the triangle of Bristol, Nottingham, Portsmouth that will have a pitch for a 45' coach? I would purchase the Big Pitch Guide, UK and Europe, but I am afraid that it may not specifically state if a 45' could fit, verses the more usual 38/40's. Anyone know?

Many thanks all.


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
Can only sujest "The Big Pitch Guide" available on line.
How did you manage to get a 45' coach registered in the UK?
Regards
Tel


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Tel, we are not registered in any European country, but are on tour with USA plates. Same applies if you come to our country in a UK plated motorhome.

The Big Pitch Guide looks like it details specifically for American coaches registered in the UK, so up to 39.4 feet. We would stick out a little more, so we asking about some recommended places. Many parks are closed in the winter time too.

We are debating UK or Spain right now. I know, weather, but it would be nice to be read and speak English for a bit!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Coach toilets*

Hi

There are very few places to service a coach toilet in the UK. I am only aware of two and neither are in the area you mention.

The problem is as bad overseas - we have even taken the coach onto a campsite at Riva del Garda before now.

Russell


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi RAH if a site will take a forty I doubt an extra 5' will make any difference. Get the BPG its well worth it. 

Olley


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

> but it would be nice to be read and speak English for a bit!


Hi RAH
Why you fed up with your own language :lol: :lol: :lol:

Wish you all the best for your trip and hope you find what you are looking for

Bob & Sandy


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*45 FT Pitches*

Hi RAH

It is true that the BPG does not specifiy pitches for 45ft'ers but there has never been a reason to - being as it was designed for RV's in this Country - and very few of them being much over 40ft.

A few sites worth your consideration though:

Rookesbury Tourist Park - just north of Cambridge - Grid TL 407 726 - open all year - telephone 01954 260346

Hollyfast Caravan Park - Coventry - Grid SP 307 825 - open all year - telephone 02476 336411

North Common Farm Caravan Park - Chichester - Grid SZ 856 943 - open Easter to November - telephone 01243 602725

Loveders Farm - Chichester - grid SU 774 056 - open March to December - telephone 01243 372368

All on the edge of your triangle but best I can do at short notice.

Dick from the BPG.


----------



## vilasalvas (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Rah

You might want to invest in a macerator and a long small bore pipe, this will get you out of trouble if you cannot find anywhere to use the standard US RV fitting.


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

RAH,
Is that a Prevost conversion you have?...Very nice. 
If so, you will be a couple of inches wider than legal width imports, as well as 5.5 ft longer. Some sites don't like tag axles.

We have a 39ft Monaco, & have not had any trouble finding sites in the UK, France & Spain. Some, you would not get onto, but off the top of my head, Unity at Brean sands near weston-super-mare (Bristol area) would work & Scott's Farm Wittering nr Chichester. The Caravan Club Certified Locations are worth checking. This time of year, a lot are closing though.

If you are going to Spain, then on the way, www.parcverger.com near Limoges has 9 sites for 40ft ARV's, but could probably squeeze you in, & La Cite @ Carcassonne has some large sites. A friend of mine has parked a 45 ft double decker coach at the Bois de Boulogne site in Paris, & one at Versailles, as well as one in Loches nr Tours.

Plenty of room to park on motorway service areas across Europe, although in the UK they charge you for the privilege!

i am afraid that the UK doesn't cater very well for coaches or motorhomes. In France, a lot of the Autoroute service areas have either cattle grid dumps, or ELSAN points. It is well worth fitting a macerater, with 60 ft or so of hose, if you don't already have one. Without it you may struggle.

Graeme


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks all! Some useful information!

Silverlocks: I am speaking German as a second language, to "US-basterised English" (LOL)! Germans, Swiss and Austrians compliment me, but I am sure it is more for the effort!

Dick: Many thanks for the suggestions. I have read all your blogs sometime ago and they still are very inspirational.

Vilasalvas: I didn't want to be a "macerator kind-of-guy" (LOL), but it seems the nature of the environment will be changing me! We have been from Prague to Munich and have asked everywhere for a dump station. The only ones we found were in the Bus Centres, where coaches are serviced near towns. Full water onboad, but grey and black tanks full at the moment. Not fun!

Next week we will camp in Nuremburg at a real campground. Until now we have been mostly in tourist coach parking, which is not so bad this time of year. Hope some of you are reading Dan and Sherry's blog as they also go through Europe. 

The coach is an older Featherlite Vogue, down market from a Prevost I am afraid, but it goes!

See you all soon!


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi......some motorway services have coach valeting points which includes dumping black/grey waste tanks. Definately Warwick M40 north bound, cattle grid type at ground level with plenty of room for access also water point for washing down. Lancaster (Forton) services also had similar until recently. Moto eventually gave up and sealed it off following abuse and vandelism, great shame. Apparently there are others on the motorway network. We find Caravan Club sites okay if you go at a quiet time, we always leave a donation when just using the dump facility and not staying overnight.......all the best.....Crindle


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks Crindle! We dumped this morning, and the wife is quite happy about it. Yesterday I bought the Stanley Fat Max crow bar and the coach parking attendent allowed us to open up the sewage cover and dump.

Word of warning: don't buy the Fat Max, purchase the cheaper one that is thinner so you can easily fit into the edges 

We are at a "real" campground next week in Nuremburg, Germany. Albeit without power conversion. We are still going for the Victron battery charger option, but our friends (Dan and Sherry) had their electrical conversion done at RSF in Ochtrup, Germany, for Euro 700. (GBP 487), which included 2000w transformer and 10-meters of cable. The transformer was connected to an adapter on their existing 30-amp shore power cable and the 10-meters of new cable fitted with a European camping adapter originating from the transformer. This way they go through all their power management devices.

They said that many campgrounds offer up only 3-4 amps -- eek! I think we will have to re-think the size of the Victron battery chargers and go with the 12/50 units.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Revised electrical conversion (as mentioned in other topic). We are now going forward with the Mastervolt ChargeMaster 12/100 and advanced monitoring panel.

The ChargeMaster is one unit and can be "dialed" to the required incoming AND charging amperage. So this is ideal for us. The charger integrated with our inverter now is 140-amp, but the ChargeMaster allows us to charge without the generator running when connected to shorepower.

The ChargeMaster also accepts a range of incoming AC from 95-volts to 260-volts, like the Victron.

Our installation will take place on 15 & 16 November -- and we can hardly wait!


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello RAH. Hope your enjoying your european tour. Hope your not doing a Griswalds !. Could you tell me how much you paid to ship your vhicle over. I have it in mind to buy one in the US but spend some time over there with it before shipping it over from the New York area.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi DollarYen! The one-way cost for a 45' coach with a 24' car hauler was $8,500 with all risk marine insurance. The insurance is based on value of the coach. I don't have the individual figures, but I would guess that a UK-size coach would be about $3,500-$4,000 to ship, including insurance.

By the way, we are in the UK now.

We ditched the car hauler and left it at the port in Belgium. Just too big for European purposes (not to mention over-length for the 45' coach without a simple permit, which is obtainable). Anyone interested in a new car hauler with dual 5,200 lbs Dexter torsion drop axles, wide side door, great rear door and beaver tail, and diamond plate floor and ramp? Just a thought since it was a mistake to ship it over LOL!

We found the French considerate in building dump sites into the picnic area stops. Very easy to dump! The only (first time) hesitation was driving through the concrete barriers at the entrance to the A6 toll booths. 3" on each side! Whew!

Take care all!


----------

